#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Was bedeutet erosiv??? >

## Carola Farklas

Hallo!!
Kann mir mal jemand weiter helfen??
Bei mir ist vor längerem Psoriasis-arthritis erosiv festgestellt worden.Was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang erosiv??Wo liegt der Unterschied und as bedeutet erosiv??
LG Carola

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Carola, 
ich hab dein Thema mal hierher verschoben. Hier passt es besser hin. 
ch bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher, denn erosiv ist eigentlich die oberflächliche Zerstörung der Schleimhaut. Da ich nur Laie bin, werde ich mich hüten dass jetzt in medizinische Zusammenhänge zu bringen.
Frag doch mal deinen Rheumatologen?

----------

